# 2 days 16 coyotes down.. A weekend to remember. THE END!!!!!



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well guys, This might get a bit long winded, and have a few more pictures than usual, But I would definately say it is worth the read.

Me and my calling partner Marty got into some amazing calling, and some CRAZY situations on stand.. hope you enjoy guys, I know we did.

It All started Friday night when I called the weather, they were calling for -20 temps, with low winds.. Marty And I both new what each other was thinking.. LETS GO CALLING!.

I met marty sat. Morning at his place around 7 am and we headed for the first stand..

We set up on a knoll overlooking brushy ravines and some bullberry bushes. I hit the call and after 10 minutes nothing shows.. I decided to hit my "secret" sound and not ten seconds later a coyotes in our faces.. at 30 yards. Marty and I both are not ready and the coyotes see's us move. Marty connects while he is leaving out, and I follow up with a hard shoulder hit as he runs away.. 1st dog down!.. only bad part is the winds are already 15+ mph...










Two stands later we head to a spot we have called before A while ago. We tip toe up to a ledge overlooking a HUGE pasture with draws running through. I decided rabbit distress will suffice on this stand. After 8 minutes of on and off calling I see A HARD charger half mile out, I look to marty and he is aiming below us... Another coyote! and he is coming hard.. At 100 yards marty barks.. nothing, The coyote is still boiling at us.. Marty dumps the coyote on the run at 70 yards. He makes these running shots look easy.. it amazes me.










ok 3 stands 2 coyotes 20+ winds. we arent doing so bad.!

We head a mile up the road and try a new spot for us. After a long treck into the wind we are set up in a brushy rock pit.Overlooking a creek.

I hit my secret sounds  and about 10 minutes later, Sure enough ole wiley' is sneaking up a draw like he owns the place. not a care in the world. he sits down a 275 yards and will come no further. BAD idea sir. He died shortly after. 4 stands 3 coyotes.. Were feeling pretty smug!








( me dragging him to the rig)








beauty of a dog to boot.

Now is the time for everyone to hold onto their seats. Things are about to get wild.!

We try a few more new spots with winds gusting 30 and its just not happening for us.. We decide to put some rubber to the pavement and go to a brand new spot that has TONS of sign. We gain permission from the land owner and head to the river to call some on the ice!! boys, when things work. it doesnt get any better than its about to.

We park the truck and head into the stand, as we walk In I see a coyote slipping down the edge of the ice, He makes a mad dash and I roll him on a dead run across the ice. We quickly scoop him up and head to our spot to call..

All the sudden marty spots 3 coyotes walking across the ice. He throws his bipod down and rocks one at 275 yards standing broadside. The coyote runs across and expires right by the a patch of open water .. might not retrieve him..

We still decide to call even though 2 coyotes are already down! we get settled in and I hit the call.... HARD CHARGER right down the ice coming in, Marty rocks him and he does the death run to the other side.

Ok I hit the ki-yi, And another dog comes running in, I shoot him at 150 yards and he is dead on arrival.

I hit my secret sound and 3 more coyotes pop out of the willows 1500 yards away. As we watch him another coyote comes from the other direction and begins smelling the dead coyote.. BAD decision. He dies 5 yards from his buddy.

Ok 5 dogs down.. I switch to ki-yi again and another coyotes shows up but stops coming.. Nothing else would commit to coming in, due to all the gun play.

They hang up and just slowly leave..

Unfortunatly 2 of the coyotes died 10 yards from the open water and the ice was not safe to walk on in that area. We were able to recover three of the 5 which was a bit of a bummer. But it was still an amazing stand.. But just wait.. Tomorrow things get even better..  








Marty getting his retriever on!








half the stand!.. coyotes came from almost every direction :O.








The hero shots.










..... to be continued...


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

The day started as it seems every weekend does. I met Marty at his place around 6:00 AM to head out for some coyote calling action..

We had a pretty good idea were we needed to go.. With almost no wind, and overcast skies, things were looking up. big time.

Ok, enough of me blabbing, lets get to the stuff you want to hear.

We decide to head to the same place we took 5 dogs a day earlier. We arrive at the destination and get geared up. We decide to do everything the same, and head to the same spot we called.

As we walk in marty spots 3 coyotes a half a mile down the ice playing around.. Things are looking up already.

I set the call up in a bush and crawl into position. Marty watches the back door and the ice behind me (Thank God he did!)..

I start off with my favorite rabbit sound on the foxpro and the coyotes down river dont like it much. they head to some willows and check things out from there, darn. Oh well, I decide to try my secret sound and immediatly 2 coyotes come out of the willows on our side of the river, single file, coming in fast.. Life is good!

I get focused in on them adjusting my scope.. All the sudden I hear martys 17. rem. go off. BANG WHOP.. I turn to my right to see a dog flopping on the ice.. 50 yards from me. Did I expect anything different?

I switch to ki-yi and one of the dogs in front of me decides to come check out his fallen comrad.. Then it happens again. BANG WHOP.

I turn to my right so see yet another coyote flopping five feet from the other.. OK MITCH. Marty is really bailing you out on these dogs.

Marty was making alot of noise in the bushes and I really had no idea why.. more on that in a bit.

Another coyotes back doors us and marty cant get a shot off in the cottonwoods.. Oh well its a double! We will take that most any day!

I retrieve the dogs and It turns out the reason marty was making so much noise was because he REALLY had to go number 2 LOL. talk about multi tasking. He shot both Dogs with his pants down!








they snuck up on me. 








.. ok.. ok. my turn to retrieve. Marty tested the ice yesterday!








Marty earned us these 2.

We Load up in the truck and head to new calling grounds! Winds are low. I love it. After 1 dry stand we decide to head back onto the ice. As we head there I spot a bobcat! Or I thought. turns out it was a coyote looking out of the bulberry bush at us. After a little spot and stalk. He dies. I love it!










We Decide where we feel the best spot to call will be and put some leather to the ground on a long walk. We get set up on a cliff overlooking the river. This is going to be good!

I start calling And two coyotes cross the ice a mile down. hmm? call shy? I switch to my secret sound and then back to distress. I spot 2 coyotes coming in over 3/4 mile away!

As I get focused In marty whispers "A Pair, across the ice, COMING HARD!". The dogs reach 100 yards and Marty crushes the lead dog. The 2nd coyote makes a break And I roll him with a running shoulder shot. We havent missed in a while! Another pair learns the hard way!

















2 B-E-A-utiful song dogs.

Ok, Now for the GRAND finale. Its good!!! We head 5 miles down the ice and set up on A 30 foot cliff overlooking the ice. MMMM, I smell trouble for these coyotes. I start the call off low and spot 20 deer running through the brush.. I think you know what Im thinking . A coyote pops out of the willows and comes down the edge of an island.

Just then Marty has a coyote make an appearance on his side coming hard!! 2 singles, coming from different directions! This is where calling together ALOT pays off!

Martys coyote gets to 100 yards and I know he needs to shoot soon. my coyote is at 290 coming slower. I bark And we Both shoot simultaneously... 2 coyotes lay dead after the smoke settles.

I hit the ki-yi. and marty spots a coyote, No lie, Over a mile down ice coming HARD!.

As We watch I look to my right and a coyote is slipping in on my side... Man I love this game!. He comes in PICTURE PERFECT, and I lip squeak him to 100 yards. He folds at the crack of the shot.. Thats a triple boys! What a way to end the weekend.

After and hour and a half of testing ice, and retrieving 3 coyotes, we were finally able to take the hero shots. these coyotes were HUGE pales to boot!


























...

Hey, Is 16 coyotes considered a pack...?


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Good Work. Nice to see you guys are having some good old fun coyote hunting.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

kvernum- your killing me with these stories, I love the pictures :thumb:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

part 2 is up boys :thumb: .. scroll up.


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

wow that is awsesome... just wondering what part of north dakota is that in. And i am not going to come out there. i like the scenery it is awesome...


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Its not in North Dakota 8)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice story and pics!!!

You are only missing one thing. No picture of the weekends take all together lined up on the ground or hanging on a fence? Or did I miss that? Don't tell me you forgot to get a picture of that! You may never see action like that in your lifetime.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats a coyote hunters dream hunt there! Thanks for the ray of hope you have shined down my way! Just picked up a foxpro tonight! Cant wait to use it! You should PM me those secret sounds if you want! Good job :beer:


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Great Story time. :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice job. Good story and great pics. I really want to get out, but too many things going on right now. Now I'm just going to have to make time this weekend.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone.. Only bummer on these dogs is we had to travel a long ways to find them :-? .. we finally found sign. and there they were  .. I wish I could find them like this in North Dakota.  ..


----------



## snareit51 (May 14, 2009)

we have a pic. of all the yotes on the ground at my house mitch may post it they were froze down and froze together looked like hell need to take better care of them when they r not worth anything you tend to get lazy


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice massacre guys! You certainly have this coyote hunting thing down pat! :beer:


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice job Mitch, I am jealous! :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You are a coyote killin' god, Kvernum!!!! :sniper:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey thanks everyone!..

trust me, weekends like this dont come easy, we have done our homework, and it paid off in a big way.. I think we have been in the field hunting for over 30 days this season :beer: ..


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

absolutely enjoyable,, thanks for sharing this...


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Great Story and Great picts!!! My son wants to start hunting them. I am going to PM you for some tips for a beginner. Thanks for sharing, duckjunky


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, kvernum: I nominate you for Yote Hunter of the Year. My personal best is 5 in a half-day hunt, so seeing you crackin' 16 in a weekend is a mark to be proud of. Up here in Saskatchewan, our government has put a bounty on yotes but out-of-province hunters aren't allowed here. Good thing, having a few guys like you and Marty up here would spoil the fun for us guys who live here.  -- there wouldn't be any yotes left.

I've been having some tough hunting -- always happens for the six weeks from the start of deer season til the time the dogs settle down. I admire you guys for going out and hunting even when the weather's not cooperating. Keep up the good work. Enjoy reading the stories. :beer:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey thanks sask. Means alot.

I wish We could call Canada. It would be fun.. I have some methods for post deer hunting season coyotes. and they work alright 

Have you been getting after them?


----------



## snareit51 (May 14, 2009)

Hey saskcoyote I took Mitch up by the Canadian line one time. Years ago we used to hunt pastures up there and drag alot of dogs out of your country. Mitch and I didn't have much luck. The wind came up at 40 miles per hour. We tried a few calls but didn't have much luck. We may have to go try it again sometime soon. I hope the wind stays down this time. Put me on one of those 180 whitetails then I will let you come hunt some dogs with us. LOL


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

AWSOME WINDOW DECAL!!!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

great hunt! i remember when the red desert here used to have high numbers of dogs like that. even so, my best was still 14 in 2 days with my uncle. it has been about 15 years since then. you are blessed with large numbers of gorgeous coyotes. i do wish i was there! keep up the good work and leave some for seed! just in case i get to hunt that area during my lifetime!


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

coyote sniper said:


> AWSOME WINDOW DECAL!!!!


Yes awesome decal, where can I get one? Can you buy them online? I looked online but can't find it!


----------



## snareit51 (May 14, 2009)

I think I can still get the sticker I think I payed 10.00 for it let me know I will try to find you one


----------

